# How to convert mp3 to 5.1 surrund sound?



## cancun555 (Nov 4, 2010)

what file conversion do i need to use to have the mp3 converted into 5.1 surround sound? I wana put the file in my ipod and play it from AUX. I think bmw has surround sound speakers( im not sure? anyone know here)

So how can i convert it? any software? I just wana make it sound like the sound is moving from different directions.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

cancun555 said:


> what file conversion do i need to use to have the mp3 converted into 5.1 surround sound? I wana put the file in my ipod and play it from AUX. I* think bmw has surround sound speakers*( im not sure? anyone know here)
> 
> So how can i convert it? any software? I just wana make it sound like the sound is moving from different directions.


If your system does not have a real multichannel decoder then you can convert that MP3 to whatever x.1 you want and still it will sound in stereo. And even if you have Logic7 it will sound by the surround standards of Logic7, not by the x.1 that you encoded that music.


----------



## Lazy Bear (Feb 1, 2010)

cancun555 said:


> what file conversion do i need to use to have the mp3 converted into 5.1 surround sound? I wana put the file in my ipod and play it from AUX. I think bmw has surround sound speakers( im not sure? anyone know here)
> 
> So how can i convert it? any software? I just wana make it sound like the sound is moving from different directions.


Do you actually have multichannel MP3 files? Regular MP3 (like ones ripped off CD) only contain two channels. AFAIK iPod only supports stereo. Logic7 kinda simulates surround using 2 input channels, but it is not true multichannel source like DVD-A or SACD.


----------

